# Help painting tomorrow 6-19-08



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Friend of mine needs help painting tomorrow 1 maybe 2 days in Navarre. Contact Bob 207-1944.

Sorry for the short notice. Experience is helpful.


----------

